
Ask HN: Privacy sensitive ads? - ffggvv
Any good alternative to adsense?
======
mtmail
What ad systems have you looked at so far? What were your findings?

~~~
ffggvv
Project wonderful which seems to be used a lot by comic writers. Carbon ads
which is invite-only. Others which offer nothing special.

